# 28hrs at the disco with G3 Formula and Guests....



## Reflectology (Jul 29, 2009)

*This Discovery was booked in a while ago but due to my unfortunate turn of events it had to be put on hold for a couple of weeks....This was to be a sole detail using G3 Formula products for the purpose the view of a professional to go along with the reviews very kindly posted in the G3 Formula section by the winners of various products....

I was given the following to use....

Detox....Clay....Detailer....Scratch Remover.....Renovator and Super Gloss Paste Wax....

As the title says though a few guests were invited along on this detail in the form of Scholl Concepts Rim 7....Concours Car Care Dissolver....Scholl Concepts S2 Orange....Nanotech SST New Ceramic Nano Polish....these for the most part are pretty much standard on my details where needed and when necessary....however a hiccup occurred and a polish not currently available over here was brought in to finish the job....but that will be explained later....

On with the Show....

On arrival....














































Dealership Prep....(not the worst of it)














































The scratch that was asked to be removed prior to purchase....this ran from wing to back door....



















And after they had made an attempt to remove it....




























And more defects when the current bun came out....




























Wheels as always were up first and tackled with Scholl Rim 7 and what I hoped would be my new woolies from John at Zaino Europe....this was after around a minute of being applied....










The brush though was too big and wooly to get beneath the discs so it was a mix of the medium sized one and my trusted Vikan brushes....not much to report regarding the wheels as they were in fairness pretty clean....except one was kerb damaged so needed a minor wheel refurb....

wheels out of the way it was door shuts etc....doors open....










Lights out....










Then onto the paintwork....which brings out the first of the test products....

Professional Bodywork Detox....

















I used around 100-125 ml in my bucket which was filled with roughly 15 litres of hot water and then topped up to around 19 with the pressure washer leaving these....










I will just say that for a pre detail this has to be the most effective shampoo I have used for the preparation of paintwork....and cost effective as for such a small amount of product in a large amount of water it still felt very lubricated and cleansed perfectly....ok some of the pictures you find next may not be perfect but we all know what its like trying to get polish residue off plastics with just a simple wash....

















































It was then time for Dissolver but as the panels had become quite warm in the short space of time the sun had been out this was limited to just the arches and a swift wipe over the sensitive plastics at the lower end of the panels but would i be without it....dont think so....it does a stirling job....even if you cant see it you can feel it....










Now onto the next test product....or products....Professional Clay Bar and Turbo Detailer....the clay comes nicely packaged in a nice little tin with see through lid and a foam holder....the holder is apparently there to help with the ease of handling but my honest opinion....ditch the foam...for me its an unnecessary item that is probably going to be a looker on for most folk....



















Now these were used together as it says on the bottle of detailer it can be used as a lube with the G3 Clay Bar....going on the next couple of pictures i would say not....

This was with the Turbo Detailer as a lube....from one quarter of the bonnet....










This was with a lube that I have been using for a while....from the same area of the bonnet....










Big difference IMO....after a full clay I was left with a very smooth surface and have to say that if this clay was more reasonably priced for professional use I would not hesitate to use it on a more frequent basis but i see no reason why this shuoldnt appeal to enthusiasts....the Turbo Detailer is a definite must and is far more suited to its name than that of a lube....this was used between layers of wax as will be explained later in the write up....

After moving indoors....masking up and taking some more defect shots like these....


































































































































































































































It was time to put Scratch Remover through its paces....even though I had been advised otherwise I still put this on the rotary....but, and there is always a but....










Just a few blobs...pea size and a few minutes my test area came up like this from the festool and scholl orange pad....the latter of the 2 pictures the area had been refined with paint renovator on a Farecla Black again on Rotary....

















Now that BUT that always seems to pop up somewhere....this is a Land Rover after all....whilst the test area seemed fine there was no way I could carry on with Rotary as the paint was pretty soft and sticky...as soon as any polish got fed into the pad trouble struck....so it was a switch to Dual Action which in truth the products had no impact on this paint...soft but really difficult to get to correct it needed something that was going to hit and stay hit which is I went in with Scholl Concepts S2 Orange on a Spider Sandwich Pad which worked wonders on the G220....

This was after 1 hit but as this was dual action expect the work time to be longer....a small spritz of the turbo detailer was a good trick at this point....


































































































































































































































A little twist of misfortune happened on the Near Side when my Dual Action died...replacement brushes not yet even broken in....2 uses maximum and bang...gone....where did i stand....after a bit of thinking and pondering I had to break out Scholl Concepts S20 Blue....the polish not yet available and as this is pretty much for these types of paints really did save my bacon....on the rotary but a maximum speed of only 900rpm....I did try this prior to plumping for the DA but such was the tenacity of the paint I felt the quicker more time productive mode would be DA....then it dropped its guts so i had no choice....luckily this was for only 3 panels....

The refining was done with a new polish from Nanotech SSt which is their Ceramic Nano Polish....all off which was done prior to the DA crash with the 3 panel exception........my word what an intriguing polish....designed in 2 variations....of which i dont get as one is dark grey for dark paint types the other is a light pink for light paint types....my thoughts were that this is to help hide chips etc on gel coats but with it being water based it wouldnt last long....I have had a quick chat with Dave and Janet regarding this but never the less the polish is truly outstanding....

These are pics of the bonnet after S2 orange on SSP and Nanotech SST Ceramic Nano Polish...



















Anyway moving on....the wax of the detail is soooo easy to use....application is a breeze....removal is a breeze....all the car was done and the wax left to sit for 15 minutes....this is the wax....

G3 Formula Super Gloss Paste Wax....

















after the first layer was buffed off with Scholl Concepts grey Fluffy towel(love this towel)....

















The wax was left to cure for a little over an hour....may have been closer to 2 as I went round doing a few tarting up areas and also applying door shut protectors....

Before....










After....










Once the wax had been left a while I gave the paintwork a wipe over with Turbo Detailer which for me is right up there for the enthusiast to keep on top of the cleaning tasks between washes....another layer of wax was then applied leaving a simply stunning finish....all the rubbers....arches and plastics were treated to one of Farecla's siblings....Mer Bumper and Vinyl....










although this is stodgy to the feel it does a job and does it quite well in my opinion....

Alas almost there....but there were other areas to be dealt with before I post up some final pictures....like a minor wheel refurb and bumper repair....
































































as these were only minor smart repairs these were kept as simple as possible....



















And afterwards....




























Please excuse the lack of lighting in these shots as one of my bulbs popped in the halogen....





































and a blend....










Well all said and done here are some final pictures....what was once dull and grey looking Santorino Black is now....well nice shiny looking not to mention clean Santorino Black....






































































































































































































































































So there you have a detail done for the main part with a list of products readily available from the shelf....with the exception of the few polishes that an enthusiast wouldnt necessarily be after...

The product review will be posted in the G3 Formula section....

Sorry its a long one and thanks for checking in on Reflectology

All in all an enjoyable time at the Disco all be it I could hardly move whilst carrying this detail out....

*​


----------



## AaronGTi (Nov 2, 2010)

Excellent work mate :thumb:


----------



## adf27 (Mar 14, 2012)

Dealer made a bit of a massive mess :doublesho

Great work in rectifying it


----------



## Miguel Pestana (Feb 16, 2012)

Fantastic work, horrible job by the dealer


----------



## The Cueball (Feb 8, 2007)

looks great, love the brickwork shot... :argie:

Nice repairs as well...

:thumb:


----------



## samm (May 19, 2006)

Great work, the refection shots are fantastic.


----------



## DMH-01 (Mar 29, 2011)

Cracking job there mate :thumb:


----------



## tonyy (Jul 26, 2008)

Fantastic job


----------



## bigslippy (Sep 19, 2010)

What a great turn a round :doublesho, shocking dealer prep thanks for sharing:thumb:


----------



## Beau Technique (Jun 21, 2010)

Nice and lengthy job there Russ but a great over all turn round and showing true know how getting through things even in the most trickiest of situations.:thumb:


----------



## Reflectology (Jul 29, 2009)

thanks for the replies guys...appreciated....


----------



## davec (Mar 5, 2012)

once again, why these big companies dont enlist the services of a pro detailer is beyond me. cracking work there mate.


----------



## GJH0702 (Oct 21, 2011)

Brilliant transformation- I have same colour fantastic shine- its just hard keeping it !!


----------



## leemckenna (Oct 11, 2011)

nicw work and right up


----------



## Refined Detail (Nov 27, 2006)

Very nice Russ, sounds like a bit of a mare of a job too!

Good to see you back on it after recent events too!


----------



## BigAshD (Feb 23, 2012)

Lovely reflections. Great job there


----------



## Breakable? (May 10, 2011)

very nice repair work, reflections and end results look stunning


----------



## steve from wath (Dec 12, 2008)

top draw work agian there Russ
all ive got to look for now is rawmish`s shineyest disco,shouldnt be hard to spot

repairs look very good as well
the paint looks like this now ,should have taken it back to steelers and shown them what it SHOULD be like

first class
the reflections are awesome

wish i could have made it across,i will catch you one day:thumb:


----------



## Junior Bear (Sep 2, 2008)

By far the best finish I've seen, the reflection shots are very impressive


----------



## greener (May 2, 2011)

Another awesome job Russ - a true pro!!!


----------



## Reflectology (Jul 29, 2009)

leemckenna said:


> nicw work and right up


Cheers mate wasnt a 2 minute write up as it has a few reviews thrown in as well....



Refined Detail said:


> Very nice Russ, sounds like a bit of a mare of a job too!
> 
> Good to see you back on it after recent events too!


Thanks Rich wasnt the best conditions to be working under but got there in the end....



steve from wath said:


> top draw work agian there Russ
> all ive got to look for now is rawmish`s shineyest disco,shouldnt be hard to spot
> 
> repairs look very good as well
> ...


Cheers Steve....will catch up with you later I am sure...


----------



## JBirchy (Oct 9, 2010)

Great job Russ, nice review of the G3 products too. Im a fan of the bodywork detox shampoo!


----------



## Reflectology (Jul 29, 2009)

JBirchy said:


> Great job Russ, *nice review of the G3 products too*. Im a fan of the bodywork detox shampoo!


Thanks mate....


----------



## Farécla Trade (Apr 14, 2011)

Dear Russ
An incredibly 'detailed' review not to mention Discovery ! The mark of a true professional :thumb:

All the team were very impressed by your photography, as well as the results you achieved from using the new G3 products. You've really done them justice which is why we are awarding you with something very special. 

Until now, only Farecla team members could wear the coveted G3 black polo shirt. We are going to send you one for your efforts, the first we've ever given to someone outside the company.

We know you'll wear it with pride ! :wave:


----------



## Reflectology (Jul 29, 2009)

Farecla G3 said:


> Dear Russ
> An incredibly 'detailed' review not to mention Discovery ! The mark of a true professional :thumb:
> 
> All the team were very impressed by your photography, as well as the results you achieved from using the new G3 products. You've really done them justice which is why we are awarding you with something very special.
> ...


thankyou...i am truly honoured and of course will wear it with pride....

I wouldnt have been able to do this without the products supplied to me though...the review was a true and unbiased opinion i hope it served its purpose and wish Farecla the best for the future with not only the G3 Formula but Mer and the Farecla Bodyshop brand as well...

Suffice to say I am a big fan though....


----------



## nas2000 (Aug 8, 2008)

Absolutly amazing! Keep up doing.


----------



## Trip tdi (Sep 3, 2008)

Top review and results achieved :thumb:


----------



## Soul Hudson (Jul 5, 2011)

Great work. Some fantastic reflections and all round stunning work.

Cracking write up thanks for posting.


----------

